# Titan Flux vs. Ride Contraband Please help!



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Titans are heavy? That's BS. Flux all the way.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

to be honest i think both bindings are very controversy, i heard that the contraband does not hold your boot really good, and sometimes your toe will come out of that Y strap in the front. 

on the other hand, some ppl elsewhere said flux are really cheap quality but i've just hear good things about from this forum, so My guess will be that you should see the titans in person to see if you like it or not


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

ive got contrabands and i've yet to figure out how someone gets their boot out of the thong strap


flux is the snowboardingforum binding line of 2010
last year was union
year before was rome


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

weipim said:


> on the other hand, some ppl elsewhere said flux are really cheap quality but i've just hear good things about from this forum, so My guess will be that you should see the titans in person to see if you like it or not


I've only put 20 days combined on my 2 pairs, so not really long enough for me to say anything definite, but so far so good. The build quality on them seems pretty solid...maybe what you read were referring to their earlier models when they first started?


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Put a whole season on my titan rk's and nothing but paint scratches.

EDIT: I rode ~60 days.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh and i think someone on here weighed their titans compared to other bindings and they were slightly heavier, i don't think you would notice it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flux Titans. No contest. Go put on a pair, you'll be sold. They're so comfy you forget they're there.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> ive got contrabands and i've yet to figure out how someone gets their boot out of the thong strap
> 
> 
> flux is the snowboardingforum binding line of 2010
> ...


^^^
All of this. 


I don't even ride my Contrabands anymore, I've (in 2010) gotten some Union Force for my rail board (all mountain has Ride Delta). 

Contrabands are just a weird stiffness for my setup I've found. It's a bit stiffer in the highback and softer in the toe than a 2 strap binder. Plus, th Force highback is softer than ANY Ride highback I have tried. Which is good for what I want.

Flux bindings are not THAT heavy, but they ARE pretty soft. Softer than my Unions, for sure, and I think a little bit heavier, though not that much, if anything at all.

Some people are way into them. I like bindings a bit stiffer, so I am not that stoked on them.

But for sure, the Flux will be softer than the Rides...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Do keep in mind with my suggestion that I'm a self proclaimed fanboy of Flux and hater of Ride!


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> ive got contrabands and i've yet to figure out how someone gets their boot out of the thong strap



+1 I use the contrabands on my dedicated jib board just coz it's one of the lightest bindings around, pair it with a really light board, bam, you got yourself a jibber. It's damn near impossible for your boot to just randomly slip out, trust me. Took a bit to get used to the stiffness, like someone said, it had a slightly uneven stiffness around it. It's a frustrating job to adjust the damn things though.

Never tried Flux titans before, but I considered it for my mountain/freeride board. Either that or Rome 390/Targa. Those three are the most comfortable bindings I think. Couldn't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Do keep in mind with my suggestion that I'm a self proclaimed fanboy of Flux and hater of Ride!


Not to thread jack (but I will), why do you hate Ride?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

$Lindz$ said:


> Flux bindings are not THAT heavy, but they ARE pretty soft. Softer than my Unions, for sure, and I think a little bit heavier, though not that much, if anything at all.


They're not heavy at all. See either of my Flux reviews for actual weights. Keep in mind the regular Titan will be even lighter than the Super Titan b/c of a 1cm shorter back and less glass in the base.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Flux are like the higher quality of Burton. They have similar design, but Flux does not suffer the high back mounting flaw that all Burton has. It also seem higher quality and better design all around, like the ratchets, toe caps, completely tool-less(some model), etc... Its like comparing Ford(Burton) to Honda(Flux).

My friend has the Ride Contraband. Most people that doesn't like it is probably setting them up incorrectly. As far as I can tell, Ride bindings are design to be rugged, where Flux are design for performance and comfort.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

does anybody know the exact weight for flux titan and ride contraband in large? If there isn't a big difference I might just go with the flux.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

also do the wedgie foot bed on the contrabands make a big difference in pop? and would the flux base plate fit my ride board?


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

MOST bindings will fit on any board, so that's not really an issue.

The Wedgie footbeds do more to hel your knees when you are riding for a full day nonstop or if you have a pretty wide stance. That is definitely something I miss when riding without them. Added pop? Maybe yeah, but its not a huge difference. You notice the knee comfort a lot more.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I deciced to go with the Flux. The site I'm buying from only has Large (10-13) left and I wear a size ten. How will the large fit to my 32 lashed boots? Or should I just go with medium from another site for a little more?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree, I love my 2.5 wedgie soo much haha, u really notice it when you don't have it and how comfy it was.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> I deciced to go with the Flux. The site I'm buying from only has Large (10-13) left and I wear a size ten. How will the large fit to my 32 lashed boots? Or should I just go with medium from another site for a little more?


Good decision. I think you should be fine. I wear Salomon F22s which are some of the lowest volume boots on the market in 9.5 and they're a tight squeeze into my medium Titans.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i got my titans in the mail and shiiiiit. the large are friggin huuuuge! and it has toe drag..lik wtf im pissed


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

i got mines and i love them!!! best bindings ive ever owned!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

ha, good to see u are picking up gears real fast, nice color match btw.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

weipim said:


> ha, good to see u are picking up gears real fast, nice color match btw.


broo i have read soooo much info! after getting bashed soo much...i have come to realize it is not hard at all to do some research on your own...but hey everyone has to get pushed around a little until they get the hang of things...but thanks and yeah im getting more boards soon soo ill keep the forum updated lol


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

what size is that board? my footbed for the titans hang over the board a little


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> what size is that board? my footbed for the titans hang over the board a little


156...and its not wide neither


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Adrii said:


> broo i have read soooo much info! after getting bashed soo much...i have come to realize it is not hard at all to do some research on your own...but hey everyone has to get pushed around a little until they get the hang of things...but thanks and yeah im getting more boards soon soo ill keep the forum updated lol


ha yeahh, at least now you are less confused when you need to buy something.

I am waiting for the stores to load up 10/11' gears. 

how many days you had for the last season tho ?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

MistahTaki said:


> i got my titans in the mail and shiiiiit. the large are friggin huuuuge! and it has toe drag..lik wtf im pissed


Center the binding if you are only getting toe drag. Also make sure the gas pedal is all the way in. Also check and see how the boot fits the heal of the bindings. Seen a few boots that just do not sit well in them and you end up with 1/2" or an inch of space back there.

Sorry missed this thread. Have seen a few larger boots fit in the mediums. One guy I know wears a size 11 boot and he uses medium Titan RK. Really need to be able to take your boots to a shop and see the fit for best results for sure especially if you are unsure. My boots fit good in either large or mediums and neither size creep over the edge of my boards which range from 153-158.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

weipim said:


> ha yeahh, at least now you are less confused when you need to buy something.
> 
> I am waiting for the stores to load up 10/11' gears.
> 
> how many days you had for the last season tho ?


i say like 23...with full time work and school


----------

